# Jackass presents: Bad Grandpa - Deutscher Trailer



## FlorianStangl (2. August 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Jackass presents: Bad Grandpa - Deutscher Trailer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Jackass presents: Bad Grandpa - Deutscher Trailer


----------



## Kaeksch (2. August 2013)

Ich hau mich weg.


----------



## xNomAnorx (2. August 2013)

Ich liebe Jackass


----------



## baiR (2. August 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich liebe Jackass


 
Ich muss sagen, dass Jackass 3D wirklich einfach nur noch ziemlich ekelhaft und wenig lustig war. Diesen Film werde ich mir aber auf jeden Fall reinziehen auch wenn ich noch skeptisch bleibe. Der Trailer hat mich auf den Geschmack gebracht. In den Trailern zeigen sie meistens immer die besten Szenen vom Film aber ich hoffe, dass noch einige solcher Knüller wie mit dem mit der Misswahl im Film sind. Ich habe ganz ehrlich Tränen gelacht als ich das gesehen habe. Ich kann diese Kinder-Misswahlen auch nicht ab weil dort Kinder aufgemacht werden wie erwachsene Frauen und es einfach nur pervers ist mit Kindern so umzugehen denn das Selbstwertgefühl wird in den jungen Jahren von soetwas sehr stark beeinflusst.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. August 2013)

baiR schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass Jackass 3D wirklich einfach nur noch ziemlich ekelhaft und wenig lustig war. Diesen Film werde ich mir aber auf jeden Fall reinziehen auch wenn ich noch skeptisch bleibe. Der Trailer hat mich auf den Geschmack gebracht. In den Trailern zeigen sie meistens immer die besten Szenen vom Film aber ich hoffe, dass noch einige solcher Knüller wie mit dem mit der Misswahl im Film sind. Ich habe ganz ehrlich Tränen gelacht als ich das gesehen habe. Ich kann diese Kinder-Misswahlen auch nicht ab weil dort Kinder aufgemacht werden wie erwachsene Frauen und es einfach nur pervers ist mit Kindern so umzugehen denn das Selbstwertgefühl wird in den jungen Jahren von soetwas sehr stark beeinflusst.


 
Das ist immer so bei Jackass. Da gibt es Sachen die sind sehr genial und lustig, manche aber auch einfach nur doof. Das mit dem Opa scheint aber wieder lustig zu werden. Vor allem diese Kindes-Misswahlen auf die Schippe zu nehmen, genial. Besser kann man den Leuten ihre Dekadenz gar nicht zeigen. Herrlich


----------



## Lukecheater (3. August 2013)

Ging mir bei dem ersten(?) Film von denen auch so, dass ich einige Sachen total abegefeiert hab und andere einfach schlecht fand.


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. August 2013)

Ja stimmt schon, manches ist schon ziemlich widerlich 
Aber mit Kumpeln und ein paar Bier kann ich trotzdem drüber lachen


----------



## Moleny (20. August 2013)

LOL


----------

